# Rye bread



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi Heather, I found a wheat free rye bread and was wondering is Rye usually a problem with IBS-D??


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Saffie - Rye actually is one of the best-tolerated whole grains for IBS (so is brown rice). Do watch out for a lot of whole caraway seeds in the bread. Though caraway is a digestive aid (and makes a very helpful tea) the whole seeds are high in insoluble fiber. If they're ground into the bread they should be fine.Best,Heather


----------

